
U.S. News Outlets Block European Readers Over New Privacy Rules - rinze
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/business/media/europe-privacy-gdpr-us.html
======
rinze
At this point, I think it's safe to assume that any site blocking European IPs
is implicitly acknowledging fishy data processing practices.

